# Sleeping hours



## A Jump From Let (Jun 7, 2013)

I personally can't keep going if I didn't get 8+ hours of sleep. Actually, if I've got 8 hours (exactly) for a few continuous days, I, somehow, become more and more exhausted. Unlike if I've got 10-12 hours every now and then.

So, bearing in mind humans are different, biologically-genetically-age etc. How long do you sleep usually? How long makes you feel better (ie you think you should/better sleep)?


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 7, 2013)

I need 9 hours of sleep. Currently getting about 6 hours of sleep interrupted by my 3 month old child. Looks like I am getting used to it but I am looking forward for some additional hours of sleep.


----------



## wdq (Jun 7, 2013)

I usually get around six to seven hours of sleep. Several years ago I always tried to get eight hours of sleep but slowly started to get less and less sleep. You could say that I have adapted to less sleep since I feel exactly the same after waking up from six hours and eight hours of sleep.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 7, 2013)

1-3 hours a night.  Body eventually adapted.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 7, 2013)

I get around 5-6 hours. Such a waste of time so I sleep as little as possible.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 7, 2013)

At least 6 hours of sleep. On average, I get 6-8, if I get insomnia then 5-4, and on weekends I get about 10 hours of sleep.


----------



## shovenose (Jun 7, 2013)

Ivan said:


> At least 6 hours of sleep. On average, I get 6-8, if I get insomnia then 5-4, and on weekends I get about 10 hours of sleep.


Wow, I have not got 10 hours in the last year or two.


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## ChrisM (Jun 7, 2013)

I just got this in a fortune cookie which basically sums up my sleeping habits.


----------



## sDsB (Jun 7, 2013)

Aim for 8 hours. Usually get 6-7.


----------



## TheLinuxBug (Jun 7, 2013)

The most important thing for you body is REM sleep.  To successfully complete one REM cycle it takes the body about 4.5 hours.  If you are good at making it into REM sleep quickly from once you have laid down, you can go with as little as 4.5 hours and still feel rested.  For me I sleep an average of 6 hours, it takes me about 1-2 hours to make it to REM, so this usually is plenty for me.

Cheers!


----------



## A Jump From Let (Jun 7, 2013)

Chris Miller said:


> I just got this in a fortune cookie which basically sums up my sleeping habits.


Obviously not pointing fingers at all haha  

I've actually did crazy sessions in my life, however if I've did it for 3 or 4 days, I then need +10 hours, and usually for two days and not one.

But being frank, it's controlled by many factors, so generalization (i.e. anybody) isn't accurate if you asked me.

<sort of> As how Aldryic caries the _Sleepless Gene_, while I carry the _Sleep Gene  __ </>_

_EDIT: _to make my point clear here are two examples. First are people who does workouts for body building where you see big difference at muscle building intervals between everyone, some people needs 6 month for what others gets in what could be a year. Metabolism ratio in our bodies differs depending on genes and DNA features. Hormone levels too. That leads to second case, you see a very fat guy eating the same amount of food of what a skinny guy eats , yet the first is fat and the second is skinny! That's an outcome of the first building massive fat over his body, while the second burns fat massively (talking of a case where none of them do exceptional amount of exercise and the other doesn't). Again it's genes and heredity. So the point is people differs genetically.


----------



## D. Strout (Jun 7, 2013)

Funny you should post this now. I'm doing an all-nighter tonight for a church youth group event  Usually though I go for 8 hours a night, but I can get by easily enough on 5. Sometimes I even do better on 5 than on 8.


----------



## WSWD (Jun 7, 2013)

Sleep when you're dead.


----------



## JDiggity (Jun 7, 2013)

*@WSWD*, Welcome to vpsboard buddy long time no talk!  Did you stop trolling the dead FWS board?


----------



## dmmcintyre3 (Jun 7, 2013)

9 hours, from 2AM to 11AM or I'm tired until sunset.


----------



## notFound (Jun 7, 2013)

Usually I head off to bed around 2AM and finally get to sleep around 3AM and wake up around 7.20AM on a normal day because I have to but in holidays I wake up at around 10.30AM. Better than most of y'all.


----------



## netnub (Jun 7, 2013)

4 hours is usually avg. for my sleeping, if I'm lucky I get 5 hours.


----------



## TruvisT (Jun 7, 2013)

WSWD said:


> Sleep when you're dead.


Truth.

I've hardly slept all month. ;/


----------



## KuJoe (Jun 7, 2013)

4-5 hours. Today I set my alarm for 5:30PM, went to bed around 7AM, woke up at 10:30AM and couldn't go back to sleep so I came into work early (I went to a 1PM meeting I didn't think I would make it to). A 15 hour shift on 3.5 hours of sleep should be interesting.


----------



## Chronic (Jun 7, 2013)

4-6 hours, depends on the day. I sometimes take a 20 minute nap during the day if I feel tired, but I've managed to adapt to the sleeping schedule so I don't really feel tired. I'd rather not think about what this kind of a schedule will do to my body eventually, it's certainly not healthy.


----------



## concerto49 (Jun 7, 2013)

Only get 4 hours. Wish to be sleeping 9. Sigh.


----------



## Shados (Jun 7, 2013)

4-5 hours usually, find it hard to stay asleep any longer because I feel uncomfortable lying down for longer periods. Had about four last night.


----------



## Zach (Jun 7, 2013)

4-5 hours per day.  Sometimes less, sometimes more.


----------



## drmike (Jun 7, 2013)

Chronic said:


> I'd rather not think about what this kind of a schedule will do to my body eventually, it's certainly not healthy


 

Well I spent a decade working like a slave in a gold mine (i.e. 2-4 hours of sleep a night with binge sleeping some weekends).  Your 20's are a good time for that if unmarried and childless.

Lots of folks here are sleeping 4 hours or even less.  That is bad folks.

What will that do?   It takes time off of your life (yes, so does sleeping).  Your body will age poorly and increases onset of major health issues earlier.

Certainly increases likelihood of heart attacks.   See lots of Type A personalities with heart problems by mid 30's.

The issue is simply, while sleeping, your body cleans up and regenerates.  Failure to allow the body to do this means more toxins in the body and more damaged cells lingering.

Sleep hacking is what some of you need.  At minimum, start taking a nap or two during the work day.   20 minutes can do wonders, if you can calm down.

If you are self employed there are a few varieties of sleep hacking that involve a period of 4 hour awake, then a 45 minute sleep.  There are different varieties of this sleep schedule and some claim it works once use to such.   Unsure if anyone on the planet has adhered to such for more than a few years tops.

No matter what you do, when sleep deprived, do your best for proper hygiene and proper nutrition including nutrient supplementation as needed.


----------



## drmike (Jun 7, 2013)

Now, I try to get 8 hours a night.  Usually end up in the 6-8 range.


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 8, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Your 20's are a good time for that if unmarried and childless. Lots of folks here are sleeping 4 hours or even less.
> That is bad folks. What will that do? It takes time off of your life. Your body will age poorly and increases onset of major health issues earlier.


So true.

*Your job is only something someone is paying you for because he do not want to do it himself.*

You get used to a lot of things. But loosing sight of your beloved ones just does not justify your actions.

I see a lot of mid 30's stucking in a midlife crisis because of the fact they realize that the only thing left in their lifes is the job. The job they are not enjoying any longer.

Think about the reasons why you not allowing yourself to rest. And think about how you spend your time (and with whom).

Warning! package insert:

Becoming father radically changes the way you want to live.


----------



## Kris (Jun 8, 2013)

Until a little while ago had no real set schedule, was working 12+ hours per day. Now I wake up around 1PM daily, work from 4PM - 12AM.

After gym, dinner, and TV, I get to sleep around 5-7 AM.

It works... sort of.


----------



## drmike (Jun 8, 2013)

The sleep regiment I mentioned earlier in this thread, the 4 hours awake with 45 minute naps....  Well the general name for these multiple sleep episodes per day is  Polyphasic Sleep.

Wikipedia has a semi-good piece on the topic with some examples toward the bottom including nice pie chart to help visualize a 24 hour cycle on various well known sleep regiments:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Polyphasic_sleep

Recommended reading for anyone self employed with a fluid schedule or someone who can pull off napping throughout the day   Read the various accounts of militaries and NASA and sleep reduction effects on mental and cognitive functions.


----------



## Coastercraze (Jun 8, 2013)

Ever since I switched from days to nights, I'd say I get about 8 hrs of sleep per day. Before I used to get 6 hrs of sleep.


----------

